# Who has the scariest looking local REAL haunt?



## Magic Taco Truck

I was thinking today about my childhood and how much fun I always had visiting the local charity haunted houses. I remembered one of my favorites was when the Jaycees held their haunted house in Woodman Circle Home, which is the last time anything legit has ever been held in the building. It is now so run down that it isn't safe to go in, much less hold a haunted house. Sometimes I wish I had Bill Gates' money so I could buy the place out and turn it into a year round haunted attraction. Here are some pics I found on the web (I did not take them, so credit goes to the original photographers):


































So lets see some pics of your local haunts. Nothing drives inspiration like the real thing!


----------



## sedgewickhotel

The H.H. Richardson Complex (aka The Buffalo Insane Asylum) located in Buffalo, NY. I did not take these photos, either.


----------



## Hellrazor

oh wow!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice!


----------



## sedgewickhotel

I am dying to know what they did in that room with the table and equipment. *shudder* Maybe I don't want to know...


----------



## dynoflyer

Fun!

Danvers State Hospital where "Project 17" was filmed, available on DVD and worth a rental.




























Oh, nooooo!!!! The Chair!!!








From Project 17:

"We each went to Danvers State Hospital, the old abandoned asylum on the hill, with the intention of spending one night before the place got torn down. Little did any of us know how haunting the experience would be. Little did I know that the experience would change my life. Forever." - Derik LaPointe, filmmaker, Project 17

The place has been turned into condos, I hear there's still a lot of available units. Interested? Hmmmm? 
I didn't think so.


----------



## Revenant

I don't know anything about a movie called Project 17, but if you're talking about Session 9, hell yeah that was a seriously creepy movie. At risk of using a cliche, that place really was a character in the movie. And a malignant and scary one at that. I loved it.

Here in St Louis I remember the old Alexian Brothers Hospital before they tore it down. Unfortunately I don't have any pix, it was torn down some time ago. That's where the boy was housed that William Peter Blatty based _The Exorcist_ on. The family was from Maryland, but they went to stay with some relatives in St. Louis and the kid got really bad so they admitted him into Alexian Brothers. The exorcisms took place there. I understand that whole floor where his room was was never used again. It just became one big old equipment/junk room. Hospital staff would unlock the door, wheel stuff in to a convenient spot and get the hell out of there. If you believe in the events of this supposedly true story, and you believe in bad vibes/residuals, I imagine you pretty much can't get any worse vibes packed into four walls than what was in there.


----------



## Phil

Cool thread. We stopped by the Ohio State (Mansfield) Reformatory last week for a tour. Fascinating place.
































We didn't pick up any bad feelings during our daytime tour, but a little darkness could get you going!


----------



## Turbophanx

in Norwalk Connecticut (where I grew up) we had two greats...

the Cranbury park Mansion









And the Lockwood Mathews Mansion.









both reported to be haunted. and both at times offered halloween haunted tours.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My house looks just like that...NOT!


----------



## keLLieG

Back when I was growing up the local Foster Care Association put on a hunted house a few times at the local Auction House...which back in the day was an old funeral parlor. I was probably 12 when i finally went through it...with my head buried. I don't remember much due to the fact that I was *am* a big fat chicken. but I do remember my only real concern was at one time there were real dead bodies there....


----------



## zombienanny67

here in staten island nyc , ive been in them(recently-shudder) but this is not my site , http://www.forgotten-ny.com/STREET SCENES/Seaview/seaview.html


----------

